# Any recommendations on a allergy/diet food?



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I'm trying to find a food for Schatzi that is both for allergic dogs as well as for dogs on a diet and I'm having a heck of a time trying to find one. 
She was first on Canidae all life stages and was chewing her paws like crazy. Then I switched them both to lamb and rice because miss Kadie can't handle chicken. I'm not really sure if her paw chewing got less though because my vet wanted me to put her on a diet ASAP. I've been trying to have her loose weight with just excercise but she didnt lose any weight at all  Sooo she's been on canidae platinum for senior and overweight dogs but she's still chewing her paws. The platinum has chicken, lamb and fish.
Does anyone know of a good food that's both low calorie AND for dogs with allergies? :smhelp:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Perhaps you can check out California Naturals or Avo Derm.


Edited: Not sure about AvoDerm as it has avocados. Might be a high allergy item.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you truly want a hypoallergenic diet, I would get something from your veterinarian (IVD/Royal canin limited ingredient are my favorites). You can diet your dog by reducing the amount you feed. 

OTC diets aren't usually that limited in their ingredients. 

California Natural has few ingredients so is a good choice (chick/rice or lamb/rice)

Wellness makes limited ingredient diets

Natural Balance has some with different protein sources (but the ingredients aren't all that limited)

Remember, a diet trial is 12 weeks long. You don't see immediate change.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have my kodie on IVD duck and potato... i dont know about calories... but it does help for allergies... before that he was on IVD rabbit and potato... both work... I dont know much about the calories part... maybe you can take a look at the % and see if it works for you.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Pinnacle makes a Trout and Sweet Potato formula that has minimal ingredients (+oat flour, herring meal & canola oil) that my picky eaters like.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie eats natural balance duck and potatoe. ANd like JMM said you can "diet" him by limiting the amount given.

Actually the Hill's Science diet duck and potato prescription only food (from a vet) has really good ingredients. If I ever have to switch Ollie off of the NB I will try the SD next. I've tried several other brands of allergy formulas and they didn't work for us.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is on IVD venison and potatoes.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Evangers Vegetarian Dinner (canned)

Sheila


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

When Gracie and Brody started showing signs of a food allergy....I started them on a Grain Free diet and swear by it. All allergies are GONE. ALL tear stains are GONE! I saw improvement pretty quickly.

I use Wellness Core and it does come in a reduced fat formula if need be.


----------



## andersmama (Apr 7, 2008)

I switched to Flint River Ranch Lamb Meal Millet & Rice! My dog had constant ear infections, and it has cleared up in the 2 1/2 weeks he's been on this food!!!! I wish I had switched sooner!!! Good luck!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your suggestions! I really appreciate it.




> If you truly want a hypoallergenic diet, I would get something from your veterinarian (IVD/Royal canin limited ingredient are my favorites). You can diet your dog by reducing the amount you feed.
> 
> OTC diets aren't usually that limited in their ingredients.
> 
> ...


We tried dieting by just limiting her food and increasing excercise. We tried for 6 months and she has made absolutely no progress except that she started eating her poop. :smpullhair: My vet is getting very concerned, considering that she weighs 14 and a half pounds.
I just bought the california natural and will give that a try. She doesn't seem to like it that much though, and she's not usually a picky eater.



> When Gracie and Brody started showing signs of a food allergy....I started them on a Grain Free diet and swear by it. All allergies are GONE. ALL tear stains are GONE! I saw improvement pretty quickly.
> 
> I use Wellness Core and it does come in a reduced fat formula if need be.[/B]


Thanks for that info. If the california natural doesn't work, I'll definetly try the grain free.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How old is she? Has she had a thyroid panel (not just a T4) tested?


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> How old is she? Has she had a thyroid panel (not just a T4) tested?[/B]


She's five. We just did extensive testing on her about 5 months ago because my vet suspected she has cushings. They ran two different blood tests which put her right on the borderline but they couldn't rule it out. I don't remember the names of the tests that they did. I believe one was a protein something and one was a AZT (?) something. Her ultrasound showed proper liver functions. They decided that she more than likely doesn't have it but they want me to retest her again in about a year.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561504
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would check with your vet and see if a thyroid panel was run. If not, have it done.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

If the California Natural doesn't work out for you, you could not only try the grain free Ocean Core formula from Wellness, you could also try the Solid Gold, Barking at the Moon. I'm feeding the Barking at the Moon, because of Mandy's allergy issues and it has worked wonders and is rated very well. Barking at the Moon also works well for tear staining issues, it's high protein, Mandy hasn't gained any weight on it. Good luck to you, keep us posted.


----------

